#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  Мои видеооткрытия 2019 года

## Anthony

Никогда не был фанатом советского кинематографа и особенно советской мультипликации, но в этом году сделал для себя три видеооткрытия: 

*1) "Тени исчезают в полдень"*, который стал моим любимым фильмом, а саундтрек которого стал для меня самой русской песней в мире.



Все серии: https://vk.com/search?c%5Bper_page%5...6200_456239340 
https://vk.com/search?c%5Bper_page%5...2055_456243918

*2) "Вечный зов"*


Все серии: 
https://vk.com/search?c%5Bper_page%5...2055_456243921
https://vk.com/search?c%5Bper_page%5...2055_456243920

*3) и "Тихий Дон"*



https://vk.com/search?c%5Bper_page%5...2055_456243102 


Сейчас собираюсь начать смотреть "Строговых"

----------

